
Top 29: Best Cities To Live In - 2010 Edition - samratjp
http://www.askmen.com/specials/2010_top_29/
======
igravious
Data-scraped for your pleasure. (And because there are full page ads every
five clicks.) I _love_ these things; grain of salt and all that :)

    
    
      29: Las Vegas
      28: Rome +
      27: Bogotá
      26: Kyoto
      25: Toronto
      24: Chicago
      23: Amsterdam + (More commonly know as Hamster Jam)
      22: Montreal
      21: Shanghai
      20: Istanbul
      19: Beirut
      18: Lisbon
      17: Berlin +
      16: Sao Paolo
      15: Barcelona +
      14: Tel Aviv
      13: Hong Kong
      12: Los Angeles +
      11: Paris +
      10: San Francisco +
      09: Sydney
      08: Buenos Aires
      07: Miami +
      06: Cape Town
      05: London +
      04: Madrid +
      03: Tokyo
      02: Melbourne
      01: New York City + (This was a misprint for Dublin obviously)
    

I put a little plus alongside the cities I've lived in or visited. I would
love to visit them all someday except the places in Oz (who wants to visit a
former penal colony?) Thanks, I'll be here all week. Seriously though, out of
this list the city I'd love to visit for an extended period is Tokyo - then
next would be Singapore which is not on the list.

